# Is Torem That Great???



## ICEPICK (Jun 23, 2017)

So I have the worst PCT of anyone I know. It's just that dreaded 3 weeks, but my bro who also suffers took Torem along with clomid and he started Torem on week 1 past pin. He said it was so amazing how better he felt. What do you guys think? I realize not all have such a hard crash but if you have ideas on Torem plz respond


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2017)

I took torem once and actually like it a lot. Torem and clomid together isn't necessary as they do the same thing iirc


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2017)

I ran torem and asin years ago as a pct. Back when I used to pct.  It was awesome actually. Best pct I has and it was after test and bold cyp which was a fantastic cycle as well. 

No proof of anything or even a why, it just was a great pct


----------



## Seeker (Jun 24, 2017)

A few years ago I had one of those Kirby vacuum sales guy knock on my door. Somehow he talked me into letting him in my house, he offered to steam clean my living room carpet. Really I Said?  Ok man but I'm not agreeing to buy your vacuum. I gotta admit. That vacuum was really good. But damn! They wanted over $1000 for the thing! There was no way I was spending $1000 bucks for a damn vacuum. I tipped the dude for steaming my living room. He said not to tell his boss I tipped him. His boss knocked on the door looking for him and asked me if I was uninterested. I said you have a good sales person here but I'm sorry, I can't afford that kind of money for a vacuum.  Kirby. They don't sell them at stores . Only door to door.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh shit. Lol wrong thread. Lol dammit. Pillar can you move my post?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2017)

Seeker said:


> A few years ago I had one of those Kirby vacuum sales guy knock on my door. Somehow he talked me into letting him in my house, he offered to steam clean my living room carpet. Really I Said?  Ok man but I'm not agreeing to buy your vacuum. I gotta admit. That vacuum was really good. But damn! They wanted over $1000 for the thing! There was no way I was spending $1000 bucks for a damn vacuum. I tipped the dude for steaming my living room. He said not to tell his boss I tipped him. His boss knocked on the door looking for him and asked me if I was uninterested. I said you have a good sales person here but I'm sorry, I can't afford that kind of money for a vacuum.  Kirby. They don't sell them at stores . Only door to door.



Dude, shut the **** up.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 24, 2017)

Lololol. It was my vacuum story. It fit the thread. I'm gonna go eat my chicken wings now.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 24, 2017)

They've got to stop letting Seek wander the halls at the home


----------



## ICEPICK (Jun 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran torem and asin years ago as a pct. Back when I used to pct.  It was awesome actually. Best pct I has and it was after test and bold cyp which was a fantastic cycle as well.
> 
> No proof of anything or even a why, it just was a great pct



My only source is a Czech pharmy and I think a decent run costs 180 just since it's not generic or something, What type were you all able to get your hands on? I mean I hate my PCT so I could make it a breeze it would be nearly priceless


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2017)

Its worth it if u can get it man.


----------

